# Hippeastrum



## Ozpaph (Sep 29, 2020)

Or is the plural Hippeastra??? Lovely but only last a few days as the weather hear warms up.


----------



## GuRu (Sep 29, 2020)

You lucky one are able to grow them outside. I have to grow them in pots here in Germany and I will have to bring them inside the house in few weeks time before the frost period starts.


----------



## abax (Sep 29, 2020)

This is not an Hippeastrum. Perhaps a cross with Amyarilis? It's definitely not
a species Hippeastrum. I have two species Hippeastrum that are quite
different from your photos. The flowers are gorgeous no matter what they're
called.

Guru, I have to grow Hipps. in my greenhouse as well.


----------



## GuRu (Sep 30, 2020)

abax said:


> This is not an Hippeastrum. Perhaps a cross with Amyarilis? It's definitely not a species Hippeastrum. .........



Sorry Abax, but I can't find any hint why these shouldn't be hybrids of the genus Hippeastrum. Please explain why you're convinced they aren't?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 30, 2020)

abax said:


> This is not an Hippeastrum. Perhaps a cross with Amyarilis? It's definitely not
> a species Hippeastrum. I have two species Hippeastrum that are quite
> different from your photos. The flowers are gorgeous no matter what they're
> called.
> ...


Abax, I think you are confused with the terms and rightly so.
These plants are all Hippeastrum hybrids. In the flower trade in the US, they are almost always referred to as Amaryllis. 
Technically, that is not the right name for these plants. Actual Amaryllis looks nothing like these. Look up Amaryllis belladonna for example.


----------



## eds (Sep 30, 2020)

I agree these are definitely hybrid Hippeastrum. I have a good number in pots and am very jealous you can grow them outside like this!


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Oct 1, 2020)

There's a St Joseph lilly, a hybrid hippeastrum, that is labeled hardy to zone 7a. I grow it here in zone 9a and we've had hard freezes every few years


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 6, 2020)

Nice. Just brought mine in from the garden. Biggest bulb weighs almost 2lbs.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 7, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Biggest bulb weighs almost 2lbs.


They almost looks like giant turnips!


----------



## abax (Oct 7, 2020)

Please read what I posted. I said this plant is not a SPECIES
Hippeastrum. The petal shape and length of the leaves indicates
a hybrid with an Amy. I have two genetic identified species
Hipps. and the difference is quite obvious.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 8, 2020)

Guldal said:


> They almost looks like giant turnips!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 8, 2020)

abax said:


> Please read what I posted. I said this plant is not a SPECIES Hippeastrum.....



Sorry Abax, I won't argue with you but I read your post closely and you can see below what you wrote. An hybrid of Hippeastrum don't have to be necessarily a cross with Amaryllis. So these plants shown are hybrid Hippeastrums ergo they are Hippeastrum, no doubt. 



abax said:


> *This is not an Hippeastrum*. Perhaps a cross with Amyarilis? It's definitely not a species Hippeastrum......


----------



## eds (Oct 8, 2020)

Hippeastrum and Amaryllis are not that closely related. They are also from different continents (Amaryllis from Africa and Hippeastrum from South America).

The hybrid Hippeastrum we commonly grow used to be called Amaryllis as they used to be in that genus. Like Chrysanthemum, the name has stuck but they are not that closely related. I'm not aware of any Amaryllis X Hippeastrum hybrids.


----------



## abax (Oct 8, 2020)

I only suggested the possibility of a hybrid since I know it isn't an Hippeastrum.
Mine came from South America many, many years ago and has been
genetically tested.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 9, 2020)

abax said:


> I only suggested the possibility of a hybrid *since I know it isn't an Hippeastrum*.......



Abax, once again, they are hybrids of Hippeastrum. If you will take a look at Wikipedia for example you will see that Hippeastrum is a genera of about 90 different species and nowadays about 600 hybrids. And all of them are Hippeastrum.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 9, 2020)

abax said:


> I only suggested the possibility of a hybrid since I know it isn't an Hippeastrum.





GuRu said:


> If you will take a look at Wikipedia for example you will see that Hippeastrum is a genera of about 90 different species and nowadays about 600 hybrids. And all of them are Hippeastrum



I'm a bit at a loss here - and this discussion seems to me a bit like, what we with a litterally translated danish idiom characterizes as 'a dispute over the emperor's beard', i.e. hairsplitting! 

The taxonomic system helps us out so wonderfully - if f.ex. a Cattleya species plant, then first the name of the genus (starting with at capital letter, then the species name (with a small letter), as in Cattleya leopoldii. If a hybrid: the genus (with a capital letter) and the name of the hybrid cross (starting with a capital letter, too) as in Cattleya George King (maybe followed by the clonal name hyphenated 'Serendipity').

Now in this case the thread starts with the title "Hippeastrum", no species, nor hybrid name. I think, I, myself, returning to the Cattleya example, would have chosen the title "Cattleyas", if my photos would be of Cattleya species or a mixture of species and hybrids. If only hybrids, I would opt for "Cattleay hybrids". 

Might Abax by suggesting the possibility of a hybrid and by claiming, that the plants in question aren't Hippeastrum, maybe mean, that they aren't Hippeastrum species?!

By the way, while remembering it: beautifull flowers, no matter what their taxonomic status - and the first ones growing in a lovely clump, that makes a pretty impressive sight!


----------



## abax (Oct 9, 2020)

Exactly Guldal! The flowers in the photo are superb. After doing a bit of
research, I think the plant in the photo is an Amy...a very beautiful one. :>)


----------



## GuRu (Oct 10, 2020)

abax said:


> ......I think the plant in the photo *is an Amy*...a very beautiful one. :>)



O.k. Abax.....it is an Amy....you are right and I get my rest. 
Jens, I won't argue about the emperor's beard anymore.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 10, 2020)

As I appreciate the both of you very much, I get my rest, too.... Ah, what equals peace and quiet in the family!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice flowers)


----------

